# My Fish Guard Dog!



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

This is Kodi~ He's my fishy guard dog! (aka, takes little to no interest in the fish unless its feeding time...because food. duh).
He's a Border Terrier/Mini Schnauzer Mix of some sort...maybe pug or Chihuahua too...idk.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

He's sweet. Where did you get him?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

He's adorable! I love doggies with beards


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Pippin said:


> He's sweet. Where did you get him?




I got him at the Corona Animal Shelter in California. Found him on Petfinder.com first though  I was looking for a Border Terrier originally, but then I saw how underweight he was on the site and that Corona is technically "animal control"... so I scheduled a visit one week just to check him out. He came out wiggling with a cone of shame on, peed all over the floor in the office, and then I signed the papers and took him home XD It took like 5 minutes. Literally.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh he is too cute!


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

I can totally understand why you took him home right away. Such a cutie-pie!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

he is so cute


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

He does this thing when he gets really excited... He wiggles. Like, out of control tail-wagging so hardcore that he loses control of his butt and just wiggle spasms all over. Thats what sold me. :'D So now my family calls him Mr. Wiggles...


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Very cute! 

I love the wiggling - my pug mix, Harley Quinn, wiggles so hard that everything past her front legs moves side to side xD Maybe it's because her tail is tightly curled that it doesn't do much wagging, so her butt makes up for that xD


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Something about those curly tailed dogs! My dog's tail started out pretty tightly curled, but its sorta uncurled since I've had him... Looks sorta like a smallish, not fluffy husky tail XD


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh my lord. He is hands down the cutest dog I've ever laid my googlies apon.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

peacock said:


> Oh my lord. He is hands down the cutest dog I've ever laid my googlies apon.


Haha! Thanks! x3


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

He has his own tumblr, its got lots of photos and videos on it 
http://koditales.tumblr.com


----------



## HandsomesMom (May 28, 2014)

I have a Puggle (pug and beagle mix) named Dixie that does the exact same thing. It is the cutest thing because she has a chunky butt


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

HandsomesMom said:


> I have a Puggle (pug and beagle mix) named Dixie that does the exact same thing. It is the cutest thing because she has a chunky butt


Chunky butt dogs are best dogs!


----------

